# Savage 110 barrel change?



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys and girls i have a question about a savage 110 in 30-06. I bought a savage 110 package back i 95 with a short barrel no more than 18 or 20 inches and was wondering if anybody had any experience changing the barrels out? Looking for something in the 24 inch range for better accuracy. Like where to bye a barrel that will switch out with out much modification,can somebody with limited knowledge change one? Or final question who knows a gunsmith willing to do all the leg work,including buying and installing one for reasonble price. Lol. Any information on the matter would be very helpful.  Banner


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

This guy is just about the best for savage rifles and prices are good.

http://www.sharpshootersupply.com/


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Savage rifles are the easiest to rebarrel since the bbl is held on by a nut. You need special bbl wrench and receiver vice, have to use heat to loosen the threadlock compound, then just unscrew the old and on with the new. Headspace adjustment is simple matter of how far in you screw the bbl.

Buy your choice of bbl and have any decent smith with the right tools do it for you - much easier job than on Rem / Win bolt guns.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Grouse Hunter said:


> This guy is just about the best for savage rifles and prices are good.
> 
> http://www.sharpshootersupply.com/


Fred from SSS is the Savage guru. You may want to check out savageshooters.com they have a forum with some very knowledgeable do it yourselfers.

http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/index.php


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i've replaced barrels on savages with no problems whatsoever. its as simple as threading a barrel into the receiver until it hits a headspace gauge, then tightening the nut down.

of course, there are some details that need to be accounted for - shank size, nut type, etc., but those are well documented.

it's worth the $11 or $12 for a year membership at savageshooters.com. you'll get access to the members area and get all kinds of detailed information, along with member input. heck, i've borrowed tools and such from guys on that forum.


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion guys and keep them coming. For know i think ill join the savage shooters forum. Thanks again.  Banner


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Just as an aside since no one else mentioned it, A longer barrel isn't necessarily going to be more accurate. It will really only change your velocity.
Barrel length really has little to nothing to do with accuracy.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

rotty said:


> Just as an aside since no one else mentioned it, A longer barrel isn't necessarily going to be more accurate. It will really only change your velocity.
> *Barrel length really has little to nothing to do with accuracy*.


Well - sort of.
Its really the combination of length and diameter, there is a reason varmint and benchrest guns have full length bull bbls.

Since he has a 30-06 I don't see why they ever offered it in such a short bbl though, 18"-20" is perfect for a .308 but the '06 really needs a longer tube - if nothing else the noise and flash will go down which should help reduce flinching. 

Since he's changing bbls anyway he has the option to get whatever length, profile, and twist he wants which could do a great deal for long range accuracy. [Might have to open up the stock for a heavier taper.]

I just picked up a 700 tactical in .308 with 20" heavy bbl and its a wonderful setup; the .308 seems to really like the heavy carbine length bbls.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_barrel.htm

Feel free to draw your own conclusions, just one source above.

My only point is that *a longer barrel is not necessarily* more accurate.

I shoot at and am a member of the MBRSA (Michigan bench rest shooters association)(most barrels aren't very long), long range shooter, and prairie dog hunter, but what do I know.

A heavier barrel will hold groups better for longer strings of fire, a thinner barrel heats up faster and is more affected by the heat.

Shorter barrels have even been proven to be as or more accurate.

Shorter barrels also perform better in tighter conditions, and are lighter to carry.

I agree with a shorter tube the flash and recoil may go down.

I have a remington 700VS in .308, it sports a 26" barrel, does that mean mine should be more accurate than your 700 tactical?


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Wouldn't a match between ammo and barrel (length, twist) have to be made to gain in accuracy? Maybe a barrel is not the answer. Maybe some ammo experimentation is needed first? A balance is needed to get proper stabilization, downrange energy, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, absolutely, If you don't reload, then ammo experimentation is the best way to find what will shoot best in your gun, (although this can be very expensive).
Make sure you know what the twist rate of your rifle is, and match your bullet weight to what is recommend for that twist rate.





Talntedmrgreen said:


> Wouldn't a match between ammo and barrel (length, twist) have to be made to gain in accuracy? Maybe a barrel is not the answer. Maybe some ammo experimentation is needed first? A balance is needed to get proper stabilization, downrange energy, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

rotty said:


> Yes, absolutely, If you don't reload, then ammo experimentation is the best way to find what will shoot best in your gun, (although this can be very expensive).
> Make sure you know what the twist rate of your rifle is, and match your bullet weight to what is recommend for that twist rate.


The best part of this is SHOOTING, which is the fun part! =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

:bouncy:yup....range time is fun and practical!



Talntedmrgreen said:


> The best part of this is SHOOTING, which is the fun part! =]
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

